# Will I pass emissions obd ii help ....



## 350Zdude (Feb 2, 2010)

Last year I had a local shop weld me a test pipe in place of my cat. Now this year its time for emissions and I only got a couple months. I'm from Illinois and there is no smog test or visual inspection all they do is plug it in and look to see if it'll throw a code. Will I pass with the test pipe or am I forced to buy another cat? 

Thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you have a check engine light on? Why didn't you keep your old cats?


----------



## 350Zdude (Feb 2, 2010)

They custom made me a cat back and then welded the test pipe in place of where the cat was. There is no check engine light on now and I don't have the old cat unfortunately as I didn't feel I needed it. I did it because a test pipe is less restrictive and makes the car louder. I hope I pass ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

You probably have worse flow now with a muffler-shop made exhaust than the factory. I'm betting they used crush bends and all. Fantastic. Not.

If you're not throwing a code now, you should be okay. If they decide to look under the car from the noise that thing surely makes, you'll be screwed. 

Next time, spend the money on a real cat back and decent test pipes or high flow cats. There are dozens of them available for the 350z.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Starters if they only welded in on pipe than it wasn't the cat the removed it was the resanator. There are 2 cats that are bolted to the headers and if you removed them you WILL have a CEL.


----------

